# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  ¿Cuál es el origen del agua del canal de Panamá?

## F. Lázaro

Curioso artículo el que aparece en la edición digital de El País.




> http://elpais.com/elpais/2016/01/07/...70_568732.html
> 
> *¿Cuál es el origen del agua del canal de Panamá?*
> *
> Si el canal une dos océanos, podemos plantearnos que el agua procederá de uno de ellos, o de ambos. Pero la realidad es más compleja*
> 
>  Manel González Benaiges 9 ENE 2016 - 12:53 CET 
> 
> Si recordamos la clase de geografía en la que el profesor explicó el tema del canal de Panamá y su importancia económica o la ecológica, casi nadie se pregunta sobre el origen del agua que hay en el seno del canal.
> ...

----------

Jonasino (09-ene-2016),Los terrines (09-ene-2016)

----------

